

BSNL - India's No. 1 Telecommunications company website hacked - simplycomplex
http://www.bsnl.co.in/tender1/

======
simplycomplex
See the last statement from hacker(he has got a good humor sense) "Hey Admin:
sorry, just logs and database deleted"

Here is a link to the screenshot if BSNL fixes it before this post
(<http://i.imgur.com/K1ciN.png>). I think the fix won't happen because today
is a holiday

